# Help With Russian Watches



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I've not posted in the Russian and Chinese section before, as I must confess to not having always been a big fan of Chinese watches and I haven't had much of an opinion on Russian watches. However, I have recently been given quite a few watches and amongst them is a collection Russian watches which to me seem quite interesting though I can't find much out about them and was wondering if any enthusiasts or specialists out there would care to offer an opinion as to whether they are any good or not.

Firstly, I have no idea what this is. It embodies most characteristics I don't like in a watch though oddly I really like it. It's been in a loft for about two years though the slightest movement always gets it going,

Which is more than can be said for a Rolex GMT ii and Breitling Navitimer which were also unused for 2 years.










The next 2 are dolphin watches. I've found examples of the first one on the web though can't see anything similar to the second. Is this really a Russian watch manufacturer, seems like an odd name to me for a Russian watch.



















Next I have a Moscow time watch. I quite like this one and was able to find out a little bit from previous posts on this site. It seems strange to me that a Russian company would call themselves Moscow Time unless the brand was really designed for the western market. I've got more of this brand though I think this May be pick of the bunch and I also couldn't be bothered getting them all out of the boxes to photograph!










Finally, I have watch which was easy enough to find on the web and saw one selling somewhere for a couple hundred Euros new. I really like this one and can see myself wearing it. Does anyone know approximately how old this watch might be. Again, it's been in a loft for a couple of years and unfortunately I am not able to tell when this was purchased. Wear and tear to the watch doesn't give much away as it's in mint condition. It seems to be the Vostok Europe Dual Time N1 Rocket watch or something along those lines










Please don't accuse me of trying to get a covert valuation on the watches as I know this is frowned on, the watches are all likely to be keepers, I am genuinely more interested in the watches themselves and non monetary information concerning them. I hope this is OK and eagerly await any information members could share with me.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The 1st one is an Orion. They're not very well regarded and I believe the movements in them are Chinese.

2nd one is a rebranded Raketa 24 hour watch. Very nice.

No idea about the 3rd one but looking at the hand positions I'd say it doesn't have a Russian movement in it.

I'd say the Vostok Europe dates from the late 2000's and has a modified Vostok movement.

Any more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank for your reply. It just goes to show, sometimes you have to decide what you like without knowing about the brand etc. The nicest one to hold or wear is probably the Vostok. That said, I still have some surprising respect for the build quality of the Orion. It started working perfectly with no effort, like I said earlier, there was a rolex that took quite a bit of time and effort to get started.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had one of those Dolphin 24 hours which I bought new off our host years ago, a nice watch which I regret selling.


----------

